# Is my recruiter feeding me a line of...



## bstino181 (Jan 16, 2020)

Hello Gentleman.

I have had my sights set on a 68w option 40 for about a year now. But I am having a problem with my recruiter and I am hoping someone on here might be able to help me out.

I am sorry in advance for how long my post will be.

I have two issues.
1. About 4 years ago I fractured my left ankle which resulted in a plate and 4 screws. My recruiter told me this was a huge problem in regards to obtaining an option 40 contact. He told me to go speak to an ankle surgeon and get a letter from him stating that I have absolutely no problems/pain with my ankle. Having him state in the letter that his recommendation is that my ankle would be fine for military service.

I saw the surgeon and he gave me a written statement that my ankle is perfectly fine and he believes I am good to go in regards to my ankle. My recruiter sent that to the MEPS Doctor and said all was good. (Which my recruiter was a bit surprised about). He said normally MEPS doctors always make a fuss when it comes to ankle injuries. My recruiter said since the MEPS doctors don’t have an issue with my ankle I shouldn’t need a medical waiver so option 40 would still be on the table.

2. I am allergic to Sulfa based medications. Normally this is not normally a disqualifying allergy. However, I was diagnosed with it when I was 3 years old due to a reaction to a medication for an ear infection. My reaction was a sever rash and my breathing was affected.  The practice that diagnosed me with it is in not open anymore. So there are no official records of me being diagnosed with it or why I was diagnosed with it. Even though all of my records that I have state I am allergic. My recruiter had me sign a medical release form to try and get info about it (even though I told him there would be nothing about it in there).  

He is now saying I might need a USAREC medical waiver. Which he said could take up to 6 months to get approved.  But why would I need a waiver for something that doesn’t disqualify me? He has told me to go see a doctor to have them put in it writing that I am allergic to sulfa.  I have gotten the doctor to say “I should not be given sulfa based medications”. He sent that to MEPS and the MEPS doctors said they need a letter from a doctor stating how they came to that conclusion.

I am sort of reluctant to believe my recruiter about what MEPS said about my ankle. And even more reluctant to believe him about my allergy what I should do about it.

I feel like my recruiter is steering me in circles and going nowhere fast. Does anyone have any insight or advice as to what I should do?
Should I try and find another recruiter?

Thank you in advance for any advice you may have.
B


----------



## Arf (Jan 16, 2020)

Ask your recruiter for the number for the inspector general.


----------



## bstino181 (Jan 16, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## digrar (Jan 16, 2020)

Would it not be quicker and easier to go and see an allergy clinic to see if you're actually allergic at all?


----------



## bstino181 (Jan 16, 2020)

all the doctors I’ve been to have said the same 2 things.
1. it’s really hard to test for a sulfa allergy.
2. Due to the breathing issue I had from original diagnosis they do not feel comfortable giving me sulfa.


----------



## digrar (Jan 16, 2020)

Risk adverse GPs? I'd be wanting to see a specialist myself.


----------



## Hacksaw0621 (Jan 17, 2020)

You need to go see a specialist who will conduct  the test to prove you do not have a reaction that causes issues with breathing . Because all of your documents say you’re allergic they are looking at it like you still have the same symptoms as when you were 3.

Gather up all the supporting documents you can and give them to your recruiter for submission the meps medical review process goes faster if you have clear documentation. Give it a month if you haven’t heard anything contact your recruiter if he can’t give you an update move up the chain

I had a guy who had a similar situation related to shellfish he went to a specialist and was tested and cleared and managed to get it in took around 4 months.


----------

